# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Willems-Panneflek (Sittard)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Willems-Panneflek

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk de Baandert, Sittard

Adres: Henri Weltersstraat 70-B, Sittard

Website: www.huisartsenbaandert.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Willems-Panneflek*

----------

